

Why Your Business Should Consider Reverse Mentorship - Towle_
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/technology/article/why-your-business-should-consider-reverse-mentorship-swallow-erica

======
mgkimsal
I guess giving it a catchy name may help, but it's really just 'mentorship'
with one person being younger, which challenges our standard notion of
mentorship. One might even call it "two way mentoring" if indeed each party
learns from the other.

~~~
Towle_
Agreed. Since no single term beats all the others for clarity though, I'm
willing to grant them "reverse mentorship."

Personally, however, 'reverse' _anything_ makes me think of "reverse racism,"
my least favorite phrase ever. Even in the absence of any political agenda,
just taking the term at face value, it doesn't make any damn sense. Racism
against white people is still racism. There's nothing 'reverse' about it.

